# New World Record Panfish!!!



## Ry440 (May 11, 2011)

I personally don't even fish for panfish but this thing is amazing! http://www.gameandfishmag.com/2011/06/03/new-world-record-sunfish/


----------



## mike003 (Sep 8, 2007)

I linked that a while back on Bigbluegill.com. If they routinely grew that big there'd be a Gillmasters Classic. Imagine how that guy felt.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Considering an HONEST 1 pd red ear is very uncommon, catching that 1 was like winning the lottery. A "barn door'...


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

Lowell H Turner said:


> Considering an HONEST 1 pd red ear is very uncommon, catching that 1 was like winning the lottery. A "barn door'...


 1lb redears are only rare in the northern states. In the southern states these 1lb shellcrackers are a dime a dozen. In fact, they almost average a pound.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

Holy mother of god...!!!!!!!


----------



## TRHOD12 (Nov 15, 2008)

OMG!!!!!!! That thing is AMAZING.

How'd you like to tear into that with an ultralite with about 6lbs line. That'd be a great fight


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

That reminds me of the time I was fishing in California on Lake Perris and I was trolling with a big Rapala Shad Rap for Bass. The lake record is a 17# er so I knew I had a chance at something decent.
Something hit my line and it felt real solid. I pulled in a 2 lb Sunfish like the one in the picture(not as big). Being from Ohio all my life I was amazed. I lipped it and my friend took a picture.
When we go to the marina later on I was talking to the guy about my catch and he said another guy caught the lake record last week and it was a 4+ pounder. 
Man, an 8lb sunfish. I bet the bass didnt chase him off of his bed.


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Nice barn door! I've caught a couple of southern crappie in the 3 lb range, but not 4+!!!


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

This has already been discussed here. I'm too lazy to search for the topic...but I said it there and I'll say it here. In that pic, the size of the fish is grossly misrepresented. The guy is holding the fish towards the camera, look at his hands...they are the size of his head. The fish appears as large as his torso....it looks like a 20lb fish in that pic.

Still a huge sunfish tho.


----------



## jaysin05 (Sep 12, 2010)

I'd hate to get pricked by that thing... prob like pencils going through your hand lol but yeah commodore is right, that this is very close to the camera. why wouldnt he hold it close to him to really get the picture of how big it is? dumb, but nice fish. little ones fight like hell so i cant imagine an actual big one...


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

COmmodore 64 said:


> This has already been discussed here. I'm too lazy to search for the topic...but I said it there and I'll say it here. In that pic, the size of the fish is grossly misrepresented. The guy is holding the fish towards the camera, look at his hands...they are the size of his head. The fish appears as large as his torso....it looks like a 20lb fish in that pic.
> 
> Still a huge sunfish tho.


i totaly agree there is just no reason to hold a 5 lb 8.8 oz redear like that for a picture. shoot any fish over the 5 lb mark is a good fish. and any pan fish is i giant in its own right. i,ve caught a few in tenn in a large farm pond that weighted 1 to 1 1/2 pounds, and they was horses as far as i was concerned. i never even dreamed of a 5 1/2 pound fish. we should all be so lucky,LOL.
sherman


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

sherman51 said:


> i totaly agree there is just no reason to hold a 5 lb 8.8 oz redear like that for a picture. shoot any fish over the 5 lb mark is a good fish. and any pan fish is i giant in its own right. i,ve caught a few in tenn in a large farm pond that weighted 1 to 1 1/2 pounds, and they was horses as far as i was concerned. i never even dreamed of a 5 1/2 pound fish. we should all be so lucky,LOL.
> sherman


Are we completely sure that this picture hasn't been photoshopped in any regard?

Just curious ... I'm looking at the reflection in the mirror and am not seeing a reflection of the fish, although I can see the person shooting the pic...

I'm not sayting it wasn't a pic of him holding a big fish... just not convinced it was _that_ fish.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

this is pretty old newsss


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

Steelhead Fever said:


> this is pretty old newsss


yeah i saw it a while back.......but i luv redear so .....

wish we had bigger ones in the north, my personal best was 10 1/4" at north res. during spring spawn last yr.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

i do to! a friend brought me to portage and put me on a few 9-10 inchers and man!!!!


----------



## mismas1 (May 15, 2011)

I really wish the didn't have to kill the fish to establish records like that. The size of that fish could produce many many more fish of its size through spawning. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

i fish a lake in canada where 10-12" blue gill our a regular occurence. because of that i will say pound for pound bluegill is the hardest fighting fresh water fish. When you get a fiesty 12" incher you think it is a 5lb bass. No kidding i have heard of 3-4lb bluegills from canada. i ahve personally seen 13.75" A friend of mine claims he seen one that was 16" that was caught at night while backtrolling with 4-6" creek chubs.


----------



## the eyes have it (Jul 22, 2011)

Huge!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

